

Good and relatively cheap hosting for Python? - vinayan3

	I want to create a small person website using Python. What hosting do you use? More than $10 dollars a month is about my limit. I did some googling and I don't really trust the reviews and claims of service / up time.
Any Suggestions?
======
JackDanger
The fastest way to get going for free is Heroku:
<http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/9/28/python_and_django/>

------
dannyr
I've been on Webfaction for 3+ years. It's been excellent for my Python/Django
projects.

<http://www.webfaction.com/services/hosting>

~~~
rgacote
WebFaction is an excellent service. Been using them for over five years. They
understand Python hosting.

